# Neu hier und gleich mal ne Frage...



## kate82 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Mädls,

ich bin die Kathrin, komme aus dem Raum Regensburg und bin 27 Jahre.
Hätte gleich mal eine Frage, welche Schuhe tragt ihr für ne Plattform?
Was hält ihr von den sixsixone Filter SPD ?

Freue mich über Antworten..

LG Kathrin


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Mai 2010)

für pins hab ich die filter - und bin sehr zufrieden - und five ten - top , aber teuer . greez ,kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2010)

5.10 
Wenn du die mal gehabt hast willst du keine anderen mehr, und der Preis ist dann auch egal


----------



## Deleted 61489 (6. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> 5.10
> Wenn du die mal gehabt hast willst du keine anderen mehr, und der Preis ist dann auch egal



Das geht mir genauso. Ich habe die niedrigen für den Sommer und die knöchelhohen für Frühjahr/Herbst/feuchtes Wetter


----------



## kate82 (6. Mai 2010)

Welche habt ihr denn von Five Ten? 
Gibts ja doch einige......


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

ich hab die Low impact; ich denke generell kann man bei der impact - Serie nix verkehrt machen da sie alle den Stealth Rubber haben^^ da stehste auf den Pedalen wie angenagelt..


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2010)

Fürs Bergabballern die Impact Low (die "High" bieten zwar mehr Schutz am Knöchel, aber die eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit würde mich stören) und für technischere Sachen die Freerider (die haben eine weichere Sohle und damit mehr Kontrolle und Gefühl auf dem Pedal).

@kilkenny 
ich dachte, die haben alle dieselbe gummimischung an der sohle, auch die nicht-impact modelle


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

hmm..oke dann kann das ein Fehler bei mir sein...sry bei der Freerider-Serie fehlt mir irgendwie der hohe Rand und der Zehenschutz^^ (hat die Karver-Serie ja auch)

aber du hast Recht, der Rubber an sich wird wohl immer der Stealth sein

mea maxima culpa

aber eines bleibt bestehen: 5.10 FTW!


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Mai 2010)

Fahre die Shimano SH-AM40 Schuhe. 
Die haben verschieden flexible Innensohlen, kannst Du also perfekt auf Deine Bedürfnisse "einstellen". Zudem eine griffige Vibramsohle und der Schuh ist auf der Innenseite am Knöchel schützend hochgezogen und eine Lasche über die Schnürsenkel hat er auch.
(...und Danny Mac Askill fährt ihn auch  )


----------



## kate82 (6. Mai 2010)

Kann das sein das den Shimano erst ab Größe 38 gibt?


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Mai 2010)

Sieht so aus, schade! Habe sie in 39, drum ist mir das garnicht aufgefallen. Und jetzt gibt es sie bei Hibike für 69.-, habe damals im Laden knapp 100.- bezahlt.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kate82 (6. Mai 2010)

So ein mist das ist ja ärgerlich aber wer weis das schon ;-)
Ich habe 36/37 und irgendwie ist es schwer in der Größe Schuhe zu bekommen


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

Die 5.10 Lady Karver gibt es ab Gr. 35 ...

aber sie müssen einem halt gefallen-->lila Rand


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2010)

Die Impact gibt's auch bis Größe 37. Ohne Lila


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

aye


----------



## kate82 (6. Mai 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh super


----------



## MelleD (6. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Die 5.10 Lady Karver gibt es ab Gr. 35 ...
> 
> aber sie müssen einem halt gefallen-->lila Rand


 
Ey, die sind super 
Passen super zu meinem Bike.

Sind super bequem und man hat wirklich das Gefühl, an der Pedale festzukleben, echt unglaublich, wollte mir vorher den Unterschied nicht eingestehen, macht aber auf jeden Fall Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (6. Mai 2010)

Sind die Impacts absolut wasserdicht oder gibt es da eine Grenze?

Meine nicht Bikeschuhe, habe ich grad gewaschen und zum Trocknen in den Ofen gestellt bei 50 Grad. Geht prima und im Winter werden die auch so vorgeheizt! Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

...hmm..also ich hatte noch nie nasse oder kalte Füße aber du machst ja Extrem-Aquanautik muss auch sagen dass ich die regelmäßig mit dem Meindl-Sportwax imprägniere...drum:k.A.


----------



## mangolassi (6. Mai 2010)

> bei der Freerider-Serie fehlt mir irgendwie der hohe Rand und der  Zehenschutz


Die Freerider solls ja jetzt auch in mid und hoch geben, so ne Art Half Cabs mit mehr Grip Ich glaub frau darf auch 2 Paar Bikeschuhe haben


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

mir wärs unwohl mit "Chucks"  durch Steinfelder zu heitzen; aber klar...desto mehr Schuhe, desto besser


----------



## mangolassi (6. Mai 2010)

Deswegen doch 2 Paar: ein Paar für Steinfelder und eins für BMX-Bahn und chillige Trails. Also vor 5.10 hatte ich nur Vans und meine Füsse sind noch heile und gut trainiert wegen der weichen Sohle


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

hmmm....neinBMX fahr ich nicht und meine chilligen Trails sind auch nur Steinfelder


----------



## Deleted 61489 (7. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sind die Impacts absolut wasserdicht oder gibt es da eine Grenze?



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind sie nicht (absolut) wasserdicht. Aber bisher sind meine Füße darin auch bei Regen nicht kalt geworden. Das ist mir das Wichtigste.


----------



## Fie (7. Mai 2010)

Also nach meinem gestrigen Ritt, hatte ich total nasse Füße. Wie schon geschrieben, stand das Wasser in meinen Fußsspitzen und die Socken waren nasser als naß. Kalt waren sie komischer Weise gar nicht, wobei ich exrem empfindlich bin mit kalten Füßen. Heute stellt sich mir die Frage, was für Schuhe ziehe ich an? Die von Gestern sind einfach mal noch extrem nass 
Ich hab zwar noch von Shimano Winterstiefel da, aber da müßte ich erst die Cleats abschrauben und ob dass dann funktioniert mit meinen Flats, bezweifle ich.

Drum meine Frage, ob wasserdicht oder nicht. Bei allen Beschreibungen vom 5.10 konnte ich nichts darüber lesen.

Empfehlungen über wasserdichte Schuhe?


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Mai 2010)

von Pearl Izumi (bestimmt auch von anderen Firmen) gibts so  wasserfeste Überzieherle für Mtb-Schuhe..musst halt ma kuckn ob des was wäre vlt als Lösung?

bei Bergzeit hab ich grad noch sowas ähnliches gesehen...von GoreBikeWear zB


vlg


----------



## Fie (7. Mai 2010)

Hm, fährt es sich damit gut? Für´s Moped habe ich solche Überzieher...
Sehen die nicht albern aus? 

Ich geh ja heute meine Regenhose abholen, da wurde ich am Telefon schon überdurchschnittlich gut beraten und der sprach auch davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die tina (7. Mai 2010)

@ Fie
nimm lieber wasserdichte Socken (Seal Skinz, z.B.) Find ich viel besser als die Überschuhe.


----------



## Fie (7. Mai 2010)

Ähm,

okay, aber wer soll das alles bezahlen? Das Biken macht mich echt arm...


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2010)

Na ja, die 5.10 sind auch nicht gerade billiger als Sealskinz 
Aber du hast schon recht, Biken kann in der Tat arm machen! Es gibt halt immer irgendwas tolles, das man gerne hätte. 
Aber es geht auch ohne die ganzen teuren Gimmicks. Ich habe auch jahrelang mit billigen runtergekommenen Skaterschuhen auf noch viel billigeren runtergekommenen Bikes gesessen und hätte nicht mal davon träumen wollen irgendwas mit dem Namen Gore oder Vaude drauf im Schrank zu haben. War irgendwie auch schön, und wenn man's genau nimmt macht es einen nur "stärker" sowas auch mal gemacht und überlebt zu haben 

PS: die 5.10 sind nicht(!) wasserdicht. Überhaupt nicht... 
Man kann sie imprägnieren, und sollte das auch tunlichst öfter mal wiederholen, aber das hält das Wasser eben nur für eine gewisse Zeit ab. Das ist ungefähr wie wenn du eine imprägnierte Softshell als Regenjacke benutzt. Man wird nicht schnell nass, aber wenn man damit durch einen Bach fährt eben doch  
Und wenn die Schuhe dann mal nass sind dann werden sie auch nicht mehr trocken, weil das Material so dick ist. 
Für den Winter hatte ich hochgebirgstaugliche Wanderstiefel mit GoreTex und Vibram Sohle. Die waren auf jeden Fall richtig wasserdicht und haben mit entsprechenden Socken bis -15° schön warm gehalten. Allerdings nochmal doppelt so teuer wie Fivetens und außerdem nicht sommertauglich


----------



## Fie (7. Mai 2010)

Okay,

die Schuhe auf den Bildern aus dem anderen Thread sind eigentlich meine Arbeitsschuhe mit Stahlkappen  ABER - sie sind rutsch- und feuerfest und extrem leicht. Ich dachte eben, dass sie wasserdicht sind... 
Dann mach ich eben heute die nächsten Schuhe platt 

Danke dir! 

PS: wann biste mal wieder im Lande? Die kleine Strecke muß ich dir unbedingt zeigen.

Und bin dann mal die Regenhose holen etc..


----------

